# Win2k + Banshee != Open GL



## Sebastian Wramba (20. November 2001)

Hi Leute!

Ich hab unter Windows 2000 das Problem, dass meine Grafickkarte  (Voodoo Banshee) kein OpenGL anzeigen kann. Jedenfalls bei Q3 sagt er Couldn't load OpenGL subsystem und bei Counter-Strike geht's auch nur mit Direct3D.

Wer also eine Lösung für obiges hat, soll es bitte posten ansonsten kommen wir zur zweiten Frage.

Ist obiges Problem unter WinXP auch vorhanden oder gibt's da GLSetup??


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (20. November 2001)

hi,
die 100mhz version? (diamond monster fusion?)

falls nicht, 

HKR,, memclocking,                %REG_DWORD%,    100

höher stellen. also anstatt 100 .. glaub ich 120 .. aber weiß nu nichtmehr.

download: http://www.pixelexpect.com/ttrek/vb-w2k-1.02.02-beta.zip

für winxp gibt es irgendwo neue treiber.. hab da schon einiges gelesen falls interesse dann melden.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (20. November 2001)

> *hi,
> die 100mhz version? (diamond monster fusion?)
> *



Ne, das is ne No-Name-Karte. 



> *
> falls nicht,
> 
> HKR,, memclocking,                %REG_DWORD%,    100
> ...



Hä?? 



> *
> 
> download: http://www.pixelexpect.com/ttrek/vb-w2k-1.02.02-beta.zip
> 
> für winxp gibt es irgendwo neue treiber.. hab da schon einiges gelesen falls interesse dann melden. *



Klar immer. Her damit.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (20. November 2001)

hi,
ich meine installiere erstmal die treiber... falls du dann nur mist bekommst ändere in der banshee.inf den wert, den ich dir hier unten genannt habe 


HKR,, memclocking, %REG_DWORD%, 100 

höher stellen. also anstatt 100 .. glaub ich 120 .. aber weiß nu nichtmehr. 

also ne voodoo banshee (agp) 16mb?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (21. November 2001)

> *also ne voodoo banshee (agp) 16mb?*




Genau. Den Treiber hab ich mir runtergeladen, werd ihn nach der Schule ausprobieren.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (21. November 2001)

Juhuu. Es funktioniert. Ich hatte mir den exakt den gleichen Treiber (nur als exe) schonmal runtergeladen. Aber irgendwie hat er nicht funktioniert.

Aber vielen Dank. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch, den Treiber für WinXP.  

Irgendwo was mit Gamestar zu tun hat, stand dass Voodoo-Karten erst ab Voodoo 3 unter XP unterstützt werden. Kann das jemand bestätigen? (hoffentlich nicht  )


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (21. November 2001)

hi,
probiere mal den link hier:

http://www.electic.com/download/download.cgi?d=1005595134

ansonsten versuche diese treiber, die ich dir geschickt haben ... theoretisch sollten die auch unter xp noch gehen, sind zwar nicht die neuesten, aber die g karte isses ja auch nicht 


oder diese hier
http://www.iced3d.com/~fantom/vx-wxp-1.01.exe

falls nötig die banshee.inf ändern, wie ich beschrieben habe.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (21. November 2001)

Die gehen irgendwie beide nicht.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (21. November 2001)

hi,
ja dann versuche mal mit den treibern von mir..


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (21. November 2001)

OK. Ich probier's. Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (21. November 2001)

Ach so. Kann sein, dass du das falsch verstanden hast, ich meinte eigentlich, dass die Links bei mir nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (21. November 2001)

hi,
jo meine ja auch..

versuche den treiber von mir.. 
http://www.pixelexpect.com/ttrek/vb-w2k-1.02.02-beta.zip

das ist mir


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (21. November 2001)

Der funktioniert unter Win2k augezeichnet. Mal sehen wie's unter Windows XP ist. ;-)


----------

